# Bypassing cross-over on BK Monolith-DF?



## Mikkel (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows, if it is possible to bypass the cross-over on the BK Monolith? (and if yes, then how?)

I noticed Illka was able to do it in his test of it but looking at the subwoofer back-panel I don't see any such possibility.


----------



## Mikkel (Jan 4, 2009)

Never mind. Found the answer myself in the manual :doh:


----------

